# Will everyone be connected to the internet by 2030 ?



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Is that possible ? Will every single person on Earth have internet access by 2030 ? thoughts and opinions ? Yes or no ?


----------



## Vectoor (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I think so. Wireless internet is so common now and it is way cheaper to build a wireless network from scratch than a wired. With new wireless tech and more smartphone devices/cheap netbooks I think that everyone in the world will have some sort of internet access by 2030. Maybe not their own computer but some kind of access.


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

No, not everyone wants to use the internet.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes. (but I think only for ages 7-70)... the demand for tablets and other WiFi devices is increasing....and I think many City-wide wifi connectivity & faster internet speeds would emerge.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CarltonHill said:


> Yes. (but I think only for ages 7-70)... the demand for tablets and other WiFi devices is increasing....and I think many City-wide wifi connectivity & faster internet speeds would emerge.


so you are saying for anyone who is 50 and over today will not have internet access ? or not be connected by 2030 ? 
old people are not that stupid when it comes to technology , it is very rare but there are actually some very smart old people with computers just as smart as a 10 year old


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some older people are happy to use the internet. My parents in their early 60s use it almost as much as I do while Mrs Jonesy's father who is 77 is taking a digital photography editing course at the moment.

Some people just aren't interested though, including some who are younger. I doubt that 100% of people will ever be connected to the net just as 100% have never had televisions or telephones, a few will always choose not to.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

When you say everyone, do you mean that literally? As in, including random tribes and the Amazon/Africa? etc


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Some older people are happy to use the internet. My parents in their early 60s use it almost as much as I do while Mrs Jonesy's father who is 77 is taking a digital photography editing course at the moment.
> 
> Some people just aren't interested though, including some who are younger. I doubt that 100% of people will ever be connected to the net just as 100% have never had televisions or telephones, a few will always choose not to.


Actually, its quite possible that most of those who'll still be using the Internet will be the older people who grew up with the Internet. 

Chances are that something better might be coming along by then.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope, even today in the most advanced ( and smallest) countries, internet penetration is around 90% and it's not climbing.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

well internet may be accessable everywhere on the world, but poor people will still not be able to buy gadgets that can connect to the internet.


----------



## Vectoor (Oct 13, 2011)

Well some people don't want to use the internet obviously, but I think that everyone would be able to access the internet if they wanted no problem.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

no not every one. unless urbanization rates go up


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

i don't think so,

According to a recent report by Internet World Stats (IWS) www.internetworldstats.com/ (December 31, 2011) were estimated 6000 930 000 000 people in the world, of which 2000 267 000 are Internet users. With these figures, the estimated IWS global Internet penetration by 32.7 percent.

To make your Internet world statistics, the IWS considered the following regions: Africa, Asia, Europe, Middle East, North America, Latin America and the Caribbean, Australia and Oceania.

In Africa the population is estimated at 37 million 524 thousand thousand 58 people, of whom 139 000 000 of 875 000 242 are web users. *Internet penetration in Africa was established in 13.5 percent*-the lowest among the regions examined by the IWS.

Asia has the largest number of people (3000 879 000 of 740 000 877) and the largest number of Internet users (16 million 799 thousand thousand 76). The concentration of Internet users in the region observed a significant increase over previous years. In 2009, *42.6 percent of Internet users in the world residing in Asia*. In contrast, in the recent update of that report WIS, an estimated 44.8 percent of Internet users live in Africa.

Despite the emerging web penetration in the East (26.2 percent), supports this vast continent be considered as the main Internet market in the world, and will remain, at least during this decade. The great challenge of digital inclusion in Asia lies in extending the benefits of the network to more than 2 billion people.

Europe has about 816 000 000 inhabitants, of whom 723 000 686 are "connected". *Internet penetration in the "old world", Europe was established at 61.3 percent.* Only North America exceeds the European region in web penetration in the population.

In the Middle East's population was estimated at 258 000 843 people, of which 77 million 20 thousand 995 using the network of networks. *Internet penetration in the Middle East (35.6 percent) is more than just Africa (13.5 percent), and lower in Latin America and the Caribbean (39.5 percent).*

*In North America *shows the highest Internet penetration in the population *(78.6 percent). *Were measured in 394 000 347 inhabitants, of whom 273 000 000 are Internet users. The countries considered are the IWS in North America Bermuda, Canada, USA, Greenland and St. Pierre and Miquelon islands.

Latin America and the Caribbean with a population of 597 000 000 people, of whom 235 000 000 Internet users, with a penetration of 39.5 percent, a figure that stands 6.8 percent above the world average (32.7 per percent).

The 20 countries that analyzes the IWS in the region are: Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Costa Roca, Cuba, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Mexico, Nicaragua, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Puerto Rico, Uruguay and Venezuela. The recent update of the statistics in these countries dates from June 31, 2011.

*Mexico *were estimated at 34 million 900 thousand Internet-data that showed the Study Habits of Internet Users in Mexico 2011, by the AMIPCI. The aforementioned report did not yield any data on Internet penetration in the population, however, the IWS *estimated at 30.7 percent*, a figure which places us 2 percent below the world average (32.7 percent) and 8.8 percent below average regional (39.5 percent).

Finally, the population of Australia and *Oceania was estimated *at 35 million 426 thousand 995 inhabitants, with 23 million 927 000 457 Internet users, which means a penetration rate reaching *67.5 percent*


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

gabrielbabb said:


> 6000 930 000 000 55 000 154 people in the world, of which 2000 267 000 000 233 742 thousand are Internet users.


Numbers like this is very confusing, and makes your whole post unreadable. Can you rewrite this, and not just copy paste something?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry, the translator mixed all the numbers


----------



## postech (Feb 27, 2012)

просрали политику безопасности, друзья. Изначально


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Given that over 1 billion people don't have access to clean drinking water, I don't see how internet connectivity will reach 100%.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

100% no, impossible to have 100% Internet user in each country.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I think Internet will be pervasive in middle- and high-income countries like cellphones or TVs are today. But not 100%.

However, to be without Internet will be crippling your own life in a variety of ways. I remember when I was a kid and some of my parents' friends brandished they'd never get cellphones like 1 per person all the time. Today, if they didn't have them, they'd be out of the market altogether.

While the www might be substituted for something more advanced, I don't think the underlying concept - a diffuse network of data bidrectional flows with global reach - will be superseded.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

andypandy said:


> Given that over 1 billion people don't have access to clean drinking water, I don't see how internet connectivity will reach 100%.


it's easier to be connected to a wireless network with a phone of 3$ than having clean water.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't think many people will use the internet after WW3 and supervirus catastrophe.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Colombia is at 50% (23 million users), and should reach 70% by 2015..


----------

